# Speaker hire in/near Venice



## Eskie (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm a UK DJ (and former expat of 12 years) and have been hired by a couple that are getting married just outside Venice to perform for their wedding.
I'm trying to seek some sort of DJ equipment hire shop in/near Venice, where I may be able to hire speakers for delivery to the venue.
I'm hoping this is allowed on your site. From reading the rules I didn't see anything stating that this wasn't allowed.
Thank you.


----------

